# Huron pier?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea when there will be enough open water to fish from the pier? Thanks


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Drove by tonight on my way to work and was amazed it is open. There is still some ice on the edges and a few floaters. I am going to walk the pier in the morning and check it out.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok let me know what you find out. I appreciate it.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

The push ice has moved back in. There is open water from the boat ramp to the bait shop but it is a nice mud color. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well that's not what I wants to hear! Guesse I will wait for a while to come up. Hopeing to get some perch.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok do you guys think it will be clear by the weekend if the 12th? Hopeing to get up there and get some perchies!


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I would say yes by then, maybe even a few days from now. It is real close with just bits of shove ice moving around. Went down to uncover my boat today at the Lagoons and they put in their service boat and were going to drop in the sherriff's boat later in the day.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok guys gonna hear upfriday, any word on water clarity and if there has been a bite? Most interested in perch but word on anything would be great


----------



## bfries (Nov 3, 2013)

I live right on the river. The river is still very muddy and has a chocolate milk look to it, but looked clearer by the lighthouse. It has always been pretty hit or miss for me out there this early. Good luck though and tell me how it goes.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Will do. The forecast says that it's supposed to be decent Friday and south wind from now till then so we are gonna give it a shot. Not expecting much but hoping to catch something. Was thinking I catching some creek chubs and floating them under a slip bobber for walleye/smallies. Think it'd be worth it or am I wasting my time?


----------



## bfries (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never heard of them catching walleye or smallmouth out there in the spring. In the fall we fish on the west wall and used husky jerks to catch walleye. I haven't seen anyone using a slip bobber before either. Every year around this time I hear of someone catching a stray steelhead at the lighthouse so maybe a slip bobber would work. Couple years ago I saw someone walking off the pier with a salmon. So you never really know what you are going to get when you go out there this time if the year.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice! I may have to take a couple doz chubs just to see what happens


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Can some one tell me what time the bait shops open? Used to go to the one at the pier bu have also gone to the drive thru either one would be ok. Would like to be fishing by 630ish


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I talked to the new owner of the drive thru the other day and he said he opens at 6am.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I fished the pier for a few hours Sunday morning and only caught one perch. The guy beside me didn't have any perch. The water was very stained. On a side note, I would try to get minnows somewhere other than the drive thru. I asked for two scoops and when he came back I was very surprised how few minnows I got. I asked him if that was two scoops and he replied "yeah, there are 24 in there; do you want to count them?" "A dozen is a dozen no matter where you go." I normally go to bay view and get 4 times as many minnows as what I got at huron.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Eye Spy said:


> I fished the pier for a few hours Sunday morning and only caught one perch. The guy beside me didn't have any perch. The water was very stained. On a side note, I would try to get minnows somewhere other than the drive thru. I asked for two scoops and when he came back I was very surprised how few minnows I got. I asked him if that was two scoops and he replied "yeah, there are 24 in there; do you want to count them?" "A dozen is a dozen no matter where you go." I normally go to bay view and get 4 times as many minnows as what I got at huron.




When the perch are actually biting there it makes no difference if the minnows are alive or dead so I buy them frozen , much easier to handle that way. Ive found that using minnows cut in half there seem to work better for perch than a whole one ( atleast when they are biting good ). My perch catch rate vs. gobies and sheephead , is higher using half minnows or small minnows. When I throw whole minnows out , more often than not I catch gobies or sheephead. I guess that could vary depending on the season and mood of the fish but thats just the gist of my experiences there.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fished for several hours today, wasn't worth the drive. Water stained from the river dumping in and all we could get was white perch.


----------

